# will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel



## bouchmk2 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a set of Porsche turbo twist front 17x 8.5 and rear 17x9.5. What Im trying to figure out is a 205 4017 wide enough to fit on the rears or is that too much streatch


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel (bouchmk2)*

people have done it, but it is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## bouchmk2 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel (JDriver1.8t)*

how about a 215 40 ant better


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel (bouchmk2)*

http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php


----------



## ProtectedBy9mm (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_http://www.tyrestretch.com/index.php

That's an awesome site bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow a 205 on a 9.5 is going to be quite a stretch


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: will a 205 40 17 fit on a 9.5" wheel (bouchmk2)*

run the 205/40 on the front with a 225/35 on the rear


----------

